# My house has sold



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

in only three days for slightly more than listing price. I was worried it would take for ever....now to get on with unpacking at the new house. YIKES so many boxes.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

That must be a huge relief for you!


----------



## dashingjames (Jul 15, 2014)

Must be a good house to stay in. Don't forget to unpack also your furniture.


----------

